# Is anybody using the "Fast Metabolism Diet?"



## waresbear

Want to boost your metabolism, yes eat whole foods, not processed ones, no sugar, no white flour, only whole grains, lots of veggies and fruit and read every label, avoid anything with added sugar, it hides everywhere! Then build muscle, like work out, cardio, strength, then you can eat those foods in massive quantities and not gain nothing. I have been doing that forever, works like a charm.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

That's what this diet is based on. The book is a basic guideline and tells you which food are going to make things worse as well as WHY...like corn, dairy, etc. You basically eat organic meat, veggies, and fruit. The big part of it is for 28 days you do certain things in a certain order so that you get it all "going" so to speak.


----------



## Saddlebag

If you want to rev up your metabolism, lift weights. It increases your metabolism and keeps it revved up for hours.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Okay, this thread isn't about how to rev up my metabolism, or different diets. I am wanting to have conversations with people doing the FMD. All of your suggestions are what FMD is about. I want to talk with people about their experiences with FMD who also have to fit in working their horses, etc.


----------



## Viranh

I think it looks good. I'm not really sure you can go wrong by eating real foods and drinking lots of water. If you do decide to add a lot of exercise in at some point, you may have to find some good sources of carbs, but without a lot of activity it looks great. I started doing something a little like it recently, but I have more carbs in my meals so I don't kill anyone or try to eat my keyboard. Saddlebag is really right about the weightlifting. I hadn't lifted with any seriousness in years, and I've started lifting in CrossFit 4-5 days a week and I am eating EVERYTHING and still actually losing weight right now. It was what made me make the diet change. I was hoping that some quality meals might curb my hunger somewhat (and they have a little). Are you prepping your meals in advance for this system? I have been trying to cook once a week and freeze individual portions so I can make it work with my schedule.


----------



## Golden Horse

I don't know this one, is it meant to give quick results?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Not necessarily, it's designed to help heal the various organs that run your metabolism through healthy eating and taking stress off of Liver, thyroid, and other things so that they can actually do their job instead of getting mucked up and so that your metabolism actually works the way it's supposed to.


----------



## Drifting

I pulled up the description from Amazon, it looks interesting.



> Haylie Pomroy has helped countless clients lose *up to 20 pounds in just 4 weeks *–all through the fat-burning power of food. Hailed as “the metabolism whisperer,” Haylie reminds us that food is not the enemy, it’s the rehab needed to rev-up your sluggish, broken-down metabolism and turn your body into a fat-burning furnace.
> 
> On this plan you’re going to eat a lot. You’re going to eat three full meals and at least two snacks a day – and you’re still going to lose weight. What you’re _not _going to do is count a single calorie or fat gram. You’re going not to ban entire food groups. You’re not going to go carb-free or vegan or go cold turkey on the foods you love. Instead, you’re going to rotate what you’re eating throughout each week according to a simple and proven plan carefully designed to induce precise physiological changes that will set your metabolism on fire.
> 
> Phase I (Monday-Tuesday): Lots of carbs and fruits
> Phase II (Wednesday-Thursday): Lots of proteins and veggies
> Phase III (Friday-Sunday): All of the above, plus healthy fats and oils
> 
> By keeping your metabolism guessing in this specific and deliberate way, you’ll get it working faster. This isn’t just a theory, it’s the results-based product of Haylie Pomroy’s successful programs. It’s worked for celebrities, for athletes, and for people with chronic illnesses who need to lose weight, doctor’s orders. Now it’s going to work for you.
> 
> In 4 weeks not only will you see the weight fall off, you’ll also see your cholesterol drop, your blood sugar stabilize, your energy increase, your sleep improve, and your stress dramatically reduce. All thanks to the miraculous power of real, delicious, satisfying food!
> 
> Plus, by switching up what you’re eating every few days, you’ll get to enjoy a greater variety of foods, so your palate will never feel bored or deprived. *Complete with 4 weeks of meal plans and over 50 recipes – including vegetarian,* *organic, and gluten-free options – *this is _the _silver bullet for the chronic dieter who has tried every fad diet and failed, the first time dieter attempting to kick her metabolism into gear, and anyone who wants to naturally and safely eat her way to a skinner, healthier self.



Let me know how it works, do you feel better on it?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

So far it's been great. The first week was hard because I did cut Sodas "cold turkey" but I immediately felt more healthy by the end of the week. By the end of week 2 pretty much all of my health issues resolved, my doctor took me off the thyroid meds because my TSH levels were too high with the meds so it may be functioning normally again, the acid reflux is gone completely, my energy is back, my skin has cleared up and I actually had someone who hasn't seen me for a while ask if I had "work" done on my face (I attribute this to drinking a LOT of water which is required by FMD). My lean mass is finally coming back up and the weight is slowly coming off.

The hardest part for me seems to be phase 2, I inevitably crave the carbs and CHOCOLATE during this phase. But it's only 2 days. And the downside is that I was stuck out with my hubby the other night so I had to eat fast food....it literally made me very ill. I guess my body is just used to all the healthy food. Not hungry most of the time, struggle to eat everything most of the time because I'm too full and despite 2 days with tons of fruit, fruit and more fruit, I'm losing about a pound a day.

I'm not really caring so much about the weight, I just was tired of feeling unhealthy and tired ALL the time. I also had some liver tests come out not quite right so my doctor has sent me to a specialist to find out why I wasn't loosing weight (I was doing weight work and eating mostly organic "real foods" and had the help of a licensed nutritionist before I started this as most of you mentioned above, I just kept bloating up anyway) but now I bet that my liver levels are going to be normal when I finally get in to the specialist next month.


----------



## Golden Horse

It does look interesting, I see though that soy isn't allowed, and I have just started taking soy milk to help with hot flashes and night sweats, and ir seems to be working, I'm hesitant to change that at the moment...


----------

